# Acclimating my new Dragon Goby



## mepling (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi. I just bought a Dragon Goby about 3.5 inches long. He was kept in the FS at a salinity of 1.020 and I need to acclimate him to 1.022. How long should I take in doing this so I do not kill my new Goby?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Thats basically full marine.Is that what you want?Dragon gobies prefer brackish with SG1.005-1.010.Changing as you say could be done easily as it is not a big jump.
Dragon Goby,Gobioides broussonetti Profile, with care, maintenance requirements and breeding information for your tropical fish


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Drip acclimate to 1.009 over a period of 2 hours. You'll have to use some tank temp RO to get it there. 3 drips per second.


----------



## mepling (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you. I couldnt figure out this forum to read your instruction... I have him acclimated into my tank with salinity of 1.022 and he seems to be doing great. He hides most of the time under som live rock but I see him once in while come out to sample the sand, lol.


----------



## mepling (Nov 27, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hPcEX20Mnw


----------

